# Can you open the film door after taking a picture on Canon AE-1?



## torid8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey I am very new to the camera world. I just got a canon ae-1 and tried loading the film. I opened the film door after taking 2 pictures to make sure it was in correctly but when i closed the door the frame count went back to S instead of 2. Are you not supposed to open it once you take a picture?


----------



## Railphotog (Jul 25, 2015)

No, you do not open the back until the whole roll is exposed and wound back into the film cassette.  The film you now have in the camera is probably ruined.


----------



## floatingby (Jul 25, 2015)

The part of the film that was still in the cassette is most probably still good, but everything up to that point, so everything that was exposed to light, is gone.
You can take a partially exposed film out, but you have to rewind it first and when you want to put it back, pull out the end with a film extractor, put it back in the camera and wind it past where you were before so you don't get double exposure.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, you probably ruined the first 5 shots or so.  The part of the film after that is protected inside the film canister.  So you can restart from the beginning.  Then shoot-off 6 dummy shots advancing the count to let's say 7, and from that point the rest of the shots will come out OK.


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2015)

The entire roll is not ruined (as long as the door wasn't open too long in direct light), but those two pictures and probably the next couple of frames definitely are.

Film is light sensitive. If you expose it to light before you shoot it, it is unusable. If you expose it to light after shooting and before developing, the pictures you took are essentially all blown out.

In short, no, do NOT open the door of the camera unless you do so in complete darkness or until you have already shot the roll and rewound the film back into the lightproof cannister.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 25, 2015)

If you didn't remove the film, then you can just close the back and shoot off three dummy shots to get to the point where the film in the canister was and not yet exposed.  You'll know when you're at the end of the roll because you won't be able to advance the film any more.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, you may not have 'lost' the entire roll but most likely lost the two images you already shot and part of the roll next to those frames. If this happens again (if it ever accidently pops open) close it right away so you can salvage what's left.

The counter resets every time you open the camera. If you close it and keep shooting you'd know for the rest of the roll it's going to be off by 2. You could advance the film a few frames - with the lens cap on - and shoot the rest of the roll. No guarantee on how well it will turn out but the film that was still in the canister shouldn't have been exposed.

I've rewound film, put in another roll, then later put the film back in the camera (I use mechanical cameras and can usually feel the tension changing to know I'm near the end and stop to keep the tail out to reload). BUT - I would suggest you get the hang of loading cameras and shooting film before you try that.

Next time if you want to be sure the film is secure around the spool, you could advance it a couple of frames and check that it's catching on the sprockets _before _you close the camera. (You may just use up the film a couple of frames sooner than you expect if you advance it extra at first.)


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2015)

Also, you can just watch the rewound knob. If the film is advancing properly, it will turn when you advance the shutter. It will take a couple of frames to pick up the slack but then the knob will start turning.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 25, 2015)

I always take up the slack with the rewind knob after loading the film and closing the back, that way it turns as you advance the film. Each camera can vary on the tension to apply, too much and you can pull the film off the take-up spool. 

When you first start out with a camera you can wind the film farther onto the take-up spool before closing the back, after you know the minimum amount you can get away with you maximize the number of frames you can shoot on each roll of film.

As noted in the other posts, if you suspect a problem then go in a completely dark room and can open the camera back while film is loaded (noting number of shots taken before opening the back), or can rewind the film back into the cassette (be sure not to wind the leader into the cassette) and then try loading again.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2015)

I always take up the slack before I close the back.  I know most people do this after they close the back, and if your film is going to slip off the take-up spool, you run the risk of pulling the leader back into the cartridge.


----------



## timor (Jul 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I always take up the slack before I close the back.  I know most people do this after they close the back, and if your film is going to slip off the take-up spool, you run the risk of pulling the leader back into the cartridge.


Every beginner should first do some research before use of technology he/she totally do not understand.


----------



## kdthomas (Aug 5, 2015)

timor said:


> Every beginner should first do some research before use of technology he/she totally do not understand.



Oh, now that's just crazy talk ...


----------



## table1349 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rule # 1.   It is your camera, you can open the door any time you want.  

Rule #2.  If you want useable pictures from your film camera, never open the door after you have loaded the film until you have finished the roll and rewound the roll.


----------



## ak_ (Aug 5, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Rule # 1.   It is your camera, you can open the door any time you want.
> 
> Rule #2.  If you want useable pictures from your film camera, never open the door after you have loaded the film until you have finished the roll and rewound the roll.



Someone recently offered me a an old camera that belonged to a now deceased relative of theirs. I declined the camera but drew attention to the fact that it contained a roll of exposed film. I offered to find somewhere that might be able to develop it (at least get some b&w out of it - old Kodak/discontinued chemistry). When I saw the person again the other day I raised the topic..but they said it's ok, not to bother - they opened the camera and there was nothing on the film. It's always best to check old films first like this rather than go to a lot of trouble and expense.


----------



## limr (Aug 5, 2015)

ak_ said:


> Someone recently offered me a an old camera that belonged to a now deceased relative of theirs. I declined the camera but drew attention to the fact that it contained a roll of exposed film. I offered to find somewhere that might be able to develop it (at least get some b&w out of it - old Kodak/discontinued chemistry). When I saw the person again the other day I raised the topic..but they said it's ok, not to bother - they opened the camera and there was nothing on the film. It's always best to check old films first like this rather than go to a lot of trouble and expense.



Um...how exactly did they determine that there was "nothing on the film"? There's no way to know until it's been developed.


----------

